# ugh, still not sure what to buy



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Ugh... Still not sure what to buy.

Here's an update.
Puppy is over 6 months old now.

I'm getting towards the bottom of the huge bag of grain free chicken farmina that I bought.
We were having really bad poops, indigestion, gas, upset tummies etc... Until I cut their food in half with either 1/2 acana chicken or Fromm's gf lamb and lintels.

My older dog is/ was over weight but has lost a lot of his bulk due to the small amount of food we feed and the fact that the puppy eats his food and then finishes the older dogs bowl, unless we pick him up.

The puppy had huge eye boogers and bad ears on his original puppy food from his breeder. Switching him to grain free has helped a lot but I wonder if it's the chicken because he still has a little eye goo in the mornings. Not much at all but a little still.

Cost is an issue too. They don't eat much but it adds up.

So what would you do if you were me:

1. Continue buying Acana, maybe try something other than chicken and see if eye boogers go completely away.

2. Continue buying Fromm's grain free.

3. Try a cheaper Fromm's with some grain and see if eye booger stay in check.

4. Try a different Farmina like the ancestral grain lamb or something. Maybe the grain, fiber and lower protein will make the tummy problems I was having with the grain free farmina stop?

I would prefer a food that's not super rich and high calorie because it's worry some to feed so little. I think I was told to feed my pup like 3/8's of a cup twice a day. That's like a couple tablespoons or something ridiculously small. It felt mean. Now we feed a handful twice a day per dog and it takes them 2 minutes to leisurely eat it.

Both dogs do well on Fromm's gf and acana, but I didn't want to waste all this farmina so I started cutting it.

Also people say that Fromm's is cheaper but I don't see how, when I price it out the gf lamb is the same price per pound as the Acana chicken "wild prairie".


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe before trying another brand, you could try the grain-free fish formula (still Farmina). I would be somewhat cautious with the "ancestral grain" line as some varieties contain wheat (farro). And at least, you would see if chicken caused the symptoms or if there is something else.
I also wouldn't be too quick to blame the high protein content, as high protein foods often cause digestive upset because they're much more calorie dense and higher in fat than other foods.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

If you haven't tried a chicken free formula I would definitely give that a try. Since your dog did to better on the grain free, I would probably recommend sticking to a grain free formula. I'm not really familiar with either of those lines you have been trying so I can't give any specifics as far as which formula to try, though.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Hmm I say high protein rich foods because Orijen gave my older dog problems when he was a pup, and we had to switch. Now the farmina is doing the same. I looked and they're both like 44% protein, the ancestral grain is like 33% and acana and fromms are like 26-31%


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

High protein gives my boxer problems, too. He needs protein under 30%, or he gets loose poo. I'd pick a moderate protein kibble that agrees with your dogs and be done with it. Don't worry about what you "should" be feeding. My 9.5 lb. poodle and my 11.5 lb. maltese/westie mix only eat 1/2 level cup each per day, divided into two feedings (1/4 level c. each). This is plenty of food for them! I feel their ribs frequently and some times cuts back just a little if I can tell they're starting to gain weight. If you feel guilty, add in some no-salt green beans (a spoon full), and they will add some filling fiber, but very few calories. At first, they may refuse them, but hunger will eventually make them a fan. Also, make sure you count any treats you give them into their total calorie count - they can really add up!


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I think your right about staying under 30% protein.
The 25-28% protein, 17% fat ratio seems to keep the boys happy.

I'm looking at the acana chicken and potato kibble but not sure about oats.
The cal seems a little lower, the price is a little better etc.. 
My wife reminded me that our pup had the eye mucus when we fed Fromm's puppy food. That has oatmeal, brown rice and barley. So I'm not sure if I should try the Acana with the oats.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Rice and barley are usually more of a problem than steel cut oats, IMO. I have one dog, Maddie, who absolutely can't tolerate any grains. The only way you can tell, is to try a small bag and see what happens. I'm thinking of trying the Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato with my boxer and toy poodle. My boxer's coat is getting a little dry on TOTW Pacific Stream, even when supplemented with fish oil capsules and coconut oil. Boxers I've had in the past have always done well on TOTW Pacific Stream, so it shows that every dog is different.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Farmina Ancestral grain kibble has spelt (10%) and oats (10%) where the Acana chicken and potato only has Oats as it's grain (20%).
Farmina chicken grain = 30% protein $1.65 pound
Farmina lamb grain= 28% protein $1.78 pound
Acana chicken&potato = 28% protien $1.93 pound

Leaning towards trying a 5.5 pound bag of farmina lamb or the Acana


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

could be you are feeding too much. don't go by what the bag says. i have dogs that i feed one cup of farmina (different flavors) and ui've even had to feed 3/4 of a cup of some of the flavors. email them, and you might be surprised at the answer you get and i wouldn't mix different foods, especially with a dog that is exhibiting problems. makes it really hard to figure out the cause .

and believe it or not the ancestral grain, (cod) happens to work well with dogs that have allergies to grains. seems that grain isn't one that is a cause for allergies. i have one girl, or needs her food switched monthly due to high eosinophil count (she actually becomes "allergic" and barfs her brains out. I've gotten her down to .5 pred once every 6 days, and switching unusual protein based food. farmina cod happens to be one that agrees with her. 

and if you are looking for a chicken -less food, read the label because many other proteins use chicken fat in their food as well.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I ordered a small bag of Farmina low grain lamb. Going to give it another shot. The grain free farmina is almost gone. I mixed it before because I couldn't afford to throw it out. They did well on it mixed with the acana, just not on its own


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope the new food works well!


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

So far so good but man the farts are wicked bad, maybe the low grain chicken would be better on the farts


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd try a fish based kibble. I decided against the Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato with my boxer and instead, went with Victor Grain Free Salmon. So far, so good. His poops are getting smaller than on TOTW Pacific Stream, too. I'm still transitioning him, but each time I increase the Victor (right now I'm at 2-1 Victor to TOTW), there's no negative reaction - knock on wood! I hope the positive transition continues. No farts or gurgly tummy either, and boxers are notorious for both of them!!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally i feel Orijen and Acana or trying raw, even premade or dehyrated is the way to go with 2 littles.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

How's your dog doing on the newer food?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

We have been feeding the farmina low grain lamb for a couple weeks now. The dogs like it but act like they want more than we give them and the farts are wicked.

The farmina rep said the red meat takes a little getting used to and might cause farts. We gave them a little yogurt and that helped cut down on the smell.

We ordered a big bag of the low grain chicken to try next. Chewy.com has good deals, like under $1.45 per pound after shipping


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

To save money on shipping from Chewy, buy a bag that costs $49+. If the bag is too big, divide it up into gallon-sized Ziplock freezer bags and freeze the part you're not currently using.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Matley has been having some gas issues eating a lamb formula as well. It is funny though, he only seems to have the gas when we are all going to bed and he is laying on his bed, next to our bed and chewing on his water buffalo horn.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

The big bag of Farmina low grain chicken was like $35 so we added a 7 pack of bully sticks to bring it up to free shipping level


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Update.

The dogs are doing ok on the new kibble "low grain chicken" but the kibble size is too big and our older dog take a long time to eat it.

They no longer seem excited by the food. Sometimes I sit down the bowls and they take a few bites and walk away.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The only food my horribly abused poodle rescue would eat when we first adopted him was Now Grain Free Small Breed. The kibble size is very small, and it's very palatable - a great kibble, IMO. It's still his favorite in my rotation. There's also a puppy version, as well as a senior version of their small breed. The protein is below 30%. It's very nutrient dense and high in calories, so don't overfeed it. My 9.5 lb. toy poodle does fine on 1/2 a day.
Small Breed Adult Dog Food | Petcurean NOW No Grain Dog Food


----------

